# Uefa Cup Qualifiers 29-31/07



## NoSunshine (Jul 28, 2008)

FC Nordsj v TVMK Tallinn - I like surprises so I layed Nordsj at 1.12 at Betfair. No big expectations. Hope for a miracle 
There are plenty of matches, and I will decide later as I this is the only match at 29th.


----------



## DarkLight (Jul 30, 2008)

Some pretty good matches to bet on in UEFA


----------



## peleus (Jan 28, 2014)

Guys, which matches are the good ones to keep an eye early this year?


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2014)

peleus said:


> Guys, which matches are the good ones to keep an eye early this year?


I chose Bayern vs Arsenal as well as ManCityvs Barcelona. Take a glance at this http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/season=2014/matches/


----------

